# Has anyone here watched Fullmetal Alchemist? If so, Al or Ed?



## ObsidianOtter (Apr 26, 2014)

I just finished Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood, and I can't get it out of my head. It's all I've been thinking about for a while, it's probably my favorite anime. 
Have any of you watched it? 
If so, which of the brothers is your favorite? Alphonse or Edward? Why do you like that brother?
I personally love Al's selflessness, kindness, and love for kittens, but I love Ed's short temper, short stature (I'm short, it's relateable), and pretty much all of his personality.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 26, 2014)

Ed, because automail.


----------



## ObsidianOtter (Apr 26, 2014)

Automail is pretty badass.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 26, 2014)

Ed, he is good but for moments he turns into a fucking phycho and not because of some kind of demon side or ect, it's a lot more human than other protagonists of others series as he express it's emotions in a real intense way such as anger, pain, as difference of al which is always good and compacious, ed gets times when he really wants to kill, ect, be somewhat evil, it's a lot more real than any other protagonists, it's a really good character.


----------



## ObsidianOtter (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah, I always liked Ed for being extremely human. His flaws are what make him such a well-developed character.


----------



## Astus (Apr 27, 2014)

Hard to say, I think that I relate better to Ed than Al, because of his headstrong approach to achieving his goals. But at the same time I like Al's kindness. It's hard to say really.


----------



## Wolveon (Apr 28, 2014)

I started reading the manga like, two months ago, and I'm only on volume 18. I need to finish it, then I'll watch the anime.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 29, 2014)

Definitely have to say Ed. I love his automail as well as the fact he makes me feel proud for being a shorty with a Napoleon complex <3


----------



## dogit (Apr 29, 2014)

Al, I always think the side kick is better. But my fave on the whole show Ling, he so laid back and his actor on the dub is the same as DTK from sole eater.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 29, 2014)

Probably Ed, cause of automail, human emotions and a dislike for drinking milk.


----------

